# I don't like to hear this Monday mornings



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Worker texts......

"I am not feeling to good, I think I might have today off"......

I say what's wrong?

"Just don't feel too well, did not sleep well and feel drained"

-------------------------------------------

I thought weekends were to rest and become undrained


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't like to hear that either. I got so sick of guys telling me "made up" stories. I told them I didn't care why they were calling in. After all, if you're not coming in...what difference does it make? Just get better or take care of whatever business you need to take care of and I will see you tomorrow.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

sounds like he needs at least a week off


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats what I was thinking, Dave. Sometimes getting parked involuntarily is a good idea.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I hate hearing that any day of the week, myself unless there are children or eldery I go to work even when I was an employee as owners we don't have much choice as a 2 person operation.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

The "I'm sick" TEXTS piss me off to no end. Call me, I am sure they would like a... Sorry, you are not required for the next week TEXT.....

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Heard a similar story from one Friday. I worked beside them all day Thursday and I think they did more work that day than the whole week combined. Don't think they will be around very long.


----------



## SteveJabbs (Jan 2, 2013)

Repaintpro said:


> Worker texts......
> 
> "I am not feeling to good, I think I might have today off"......
> 
> ...


6 absences in 6 months, without doctors note = termination!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Painters are a commodity I can't help but notice twenty something years in. When a contractor has work they aren't suspending or firing or laying off anybody they got that can produce work for pretty much any reason. When they start suspending and firing it means they don't have work. Then when they have work again, well, they'll hire back who they fired for whatever cause. Painters are a dime a dozen and so are contractors.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Oden said:


> Painters are a commodity I can't help but notice twenty something years in. When a contractor has work they aren't suspending or firing or laying off anybody they got that can produce work for pretty much any reason. When they start suspending and firing it means they don't have work. Then when they have work again, well, they'll hire back who they fired for whatever cause. Painters are a dime a dozen and so are contractors.


Painters are worth a dime a dozen? Good to know. 

I'll be $.20 all day long according to all of my former customers.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

If they are not one of our key players I will allow them one unexcused abscence.After that they need a doctors excuse.If they call in the day before they will get a minimum 3 days off to "Get Better"
Any regular time off must be brought to our attention 2 weeks in advance.

Everyone is given our Policies & Proceedures when hired.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Oden said:


> Painters are a commodity I can't help but notice twenty something years in. When a contractor has work they aren't suspending or firing or laying off anybody they got that can produce work for pretty much any reason. When they start suspending and firing it means they don't have work. Then when they have work again, well, they'll hire back who they fired for whatever cause. Painters are a dime a dozen and so are contractors.


I will not hire ANYONE back who has been fired.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Repaintpro said:


> Worker texts......
> 
> "I am not feeling to good, I think I might have today off"......
> 
> ...


 

no more texts !!have him call you personally...........when i was a kid an worked at a supply depot i would call out by calling another depts manager.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Oden said:


> Painters are a commodity I can't help but notice twenty something years in. When a contractor has work they aren't suspending or firing or laying off anybody they got that can produce work for pretty much any reason. When they start suspending and firing it means they don't have work. Then when they have work again, well, they'll hire back who they fired for whatever cause. Painters are a dime a dozen and so are contractors.



Maybe in a general sense they are a dime a dozen, but established guys are pretty well-scheduled and are able to level jobs to manageable amounts so they aren't swamped or slammed.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

If you hire and "fire" enough over the years, the ones that stick around 
are the ones looking forward to working Monday morning.
Not a dime a dozen but really, most painters fire themselves.
Texting has become an amazing tool for scheduling, quick messaging etc.
Texting in sick not allowed.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

George Z said:


> If you hire and "fire" enough over the years, the ones that stick around
> are the ones looking forward to working Monday morning.


I dunno, the only people I know that look forward to Monday mornings are Gigolos and p0rn stars.

Pat


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> I dunno, the only people I know that look forward to Monday mornings are Gigolos and p0rn stars.
> 
> Pat


I am neither, I assure you but I love Monday mornings.
5 am, fresh coffee on and ready to take on the week!
Seriously some of our guys look that they couldn't wait to get to work.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm with ya George....bring it on!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

George Z said:


> I am neither, I assure you but I love Monday mornings.
> 5 am, fresh coffee on and ready to take on the week!
> Seriously some of our guys look that they couldn't wait to get to work.


 I know what you mean.I actually lose sleep thinking about it.Get so pumped up cant wait to get there!


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I love Monday mornings too.I love to work it's my favorite thing to do besides spending time with my son.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

I'll play a little devil's advocate.

I say painters, rather construction overall get the short end of the stick compared to most American workers. I'm 27, have been painting since the week I graduated HS, and I have taken maybe 10 days off for being sick. I have gotten paid 0 of those days. Most American workers get 10 paid sick days a year, and they don't get fired for calling in sick 1 day.

I know this buisness is very different than people sitting in front of a computer typing in numbers, or working with a crew of 10 people making hamburgers and french fries. But 5 out of my 10 days came from a week where I was completly bed written, unable to move.

If I can't call in sick, when I'm really sick and I get fired over it? Total BS. I understand if no work is getting done, schedules are getting messed up and lots of money is being lost (well, at least not labor).

Final thought. Something needs to be changed. Life on this planet is more than just painting someones walls.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

So a small business is supposed to provide the same benefits as a large corporation???

You must be an employee! Because you certainly don't get it.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

George Z said:


> I am neither, I assure you but I love Monday mornings.
> 5 am, fresh coffee on and ready to take on the week!
> Seriously some of our guys look that they couldn't wait to get to work.


I live for Monday mornings!
... Guru.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> I dunno, the only people I know that look forward to Monday mornings are Gigolos and p0rn stars.
> 
> Pat


I'm one of the strange one's that also looks forward to Mondays.....especially if we had to take the weekend off.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Tomorrow I'm sure many are going to hear, "I can't come in today - it's MLK Day, cough , cough..."


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> So a small business is supposed to provide the same benefits as a large corporation???
> 
> You must be an employee! Because you certainly don't get it.


Yes, I am an employee, but I'm also a crew leader. So everything that is supposed to get done, whether people are there are not falls on my shoulders.

I also realize people get sick. And if it's even a question if you should fire a guy for calling in sick one day, sounds like there are more problems than just that with your employee.

What I was mostly trying to say, is that it's a damn shame that the construction world is that tight on money, people can't get sick.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Every situation is different.If it's a good man that is probably sick...he's sick and that's that-come on back when you feel better.But if it is a progressive problem with someone...well let's just say he'd have to get his shtuff straight real quick or I'd be looking another man.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I can almost empathize with the guy.

When I get even a head cold I am useless. If I were my boss, I wouldn't want me on a job wasting time, doing substandard work, and infecting everyone else. I'd want someone like me to get better and come back after a day instead of working at 60% for a week.

but then again when I am 100% I work at 120 %.

I guess you gotta look at the guy. Is he otherwise reliable, productive, and an asset? Or is he just another slug biding his time until his ship comes in ?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Romanski said:


> I'll play a little devil's advocate.
> 
> I say painters, rather construction overall get the short end of the stick compared to most American workers. I'm 27, have been painting since the week I graduated HS, and I have taken maybe 10 days off for being sick. I have gotten paid 0 of those days. Most American workers get 10 paid sick days a year, and they don't get fired for calling in sick 1 day.
> 
> ...


I do not think employees should text that they are sick they most likely are not, call on the PHONE you can hear it in their voice if they are really sick (I know I used to have a great sick voice ever when I felt great i just didn't want to work), Most kids these days do not want to work and earn their pay they would much rather party or hang out with their friends all night and then realize they have to work in a couple hours.
Most people i know use their sick days in the summer so they can hit the beach.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I wish owners got paid sick days. Instead those days cost me a lot of money.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I can understand the frustration of not having the help that was anticipated for a given day. Rental equipment may have to be on standby. Arrangements for access will have to be delayed. And many times the people who do show up have to make up the time now that they're a man short. 

Obviously sick calls on a Monday or Friday are sucpicious and are usually avoided by conscientious employees. However, there could be many reasons why an employee chooses to call in sick on a Monday, some legit and probably more not so much. 

Bottom line is, painting can wear a worker down both mentall and physically, whether your 24 or 34 years old. But being told there'll be plenty of time to stay home when work gets slow isn't something most people look forward to when they're trying to make ends meet. So if they can't ask for a rare unpaid vacation day off during the busy season to rejuvinate the batteries without feeling their job is in jeopardy, the next best thing to do is call in sick.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Repaintpro, whats you phone number I want to text in sick today, I couldn't sleep last night, my dog ate my home work, I drank to much, my tummy hurts, I can come up with more if excuses needed lol.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't hate monday mornings. I'm happy I have a job and one I'm pretty secure in. I've seen unemployment waiting rooms, and been in them. I refuse to go back. I got a call from the boss last week saying he slept in late, so i opened the store. He got a lot of crap that day. I'm not an owner, but this is MY paint department.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Tomorrow I'm sure many are going to hear, "I can't come in today - it's MLK Day, cough , cough..."


 Sounds to me like you got a dog gone cold!:whistling2:


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

As an employee I don't owe my employer an explanation of why I won't be in today.

The only thing I owe my employer is an honest days work for an honest days pay.

Texting in to say you will not be there is the way I would do it also if texting to the employer was a common way of communication.

I also would not ask for a day off in advance. I would tell my employer that I will not be here on such and such a date. I also would not explain why I will not be here on such and such a date.

Hey Mister Employer you do not OWN me or my LIFE.

Maybe that is why I am self-employed!

No, that IS why I am self-employed.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

oldpaintdoc said:


> As an employee I don't owe my employer an explanation of why I won't be in today.
> 
> The only thing I owe my employer is an honest days work for an honest days pay.
> 
> ...


Really! So if every employee just showed up when they wanted,calling in the day before how would that work for the business owner and their customers who have schedules to keep.
Rather selfish & self centered don't ya think??

Let me know how that works out for you once you have employees of your own.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I like waking up just about every morning whether it be Monday or any day for that matter . You know some Mondays will be more hectic than others and that something always unexpected will show up that throws a monkey wrench into the best laid plans . Some things you just can't plan for ! You either roll with it or get all in a hissy fit . Either way the work still needs to get done and then it can lead to some OT hours .

Those things happen and that is why you are the boss...you have to make decisions and try and hold schedules even if it is sometimes impossible to do .

If you have good employees...reward them and the slackers you fire and possibly lose some jobs because you don't have enough to spread around...that is the decision you must make . I know it is one that we had to make and we lost some work because of it...but things run a whole lot smoother with a smaller happier crew that actually want a full check every week ! It also makes life a whole lot easier for the boss....stress is a killer .


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I wish owners got paid sick days. Instead those days cost me a lot of money.


I bet salaried owners do.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Really! So if every employee just showed up when they wanted,calling in the day before how would that work for the business owner and their customers who have schedules to keep.
> Rather selfish & self centered don't ya think??
> 
> Let me know how that works out for you once you have employees of your own.


Yep, selfish & self centered for sure.

Don't have or want employees.

I work to live not live to work.

Self employment is the only way for me!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Although employees do have responsibilities to the job, I fear that employers have more responsibilities to more people, and they are compensated accordingly, if they run their business correctly.

Essentially the employee's responsibility is to do the job he is paid to do, if he can not do that on a particular day, he should not show up.

I don't even want to start to list the responsibilities of a business owner, but if he has hired a person as a full time employee, he DOES have a great responsibility to them and their families - it's the path said business owner has chosen.

But obviously, this can not be a line drawn in the sand, there will always need to be give, take, and humanity to consider.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

nothing ppisses me off more than someone who has his wife or mother call in sick for them


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Some guys are just beautiful. I had a guy once call me at about six in the morning to tell me he'd be late for work because he'd been up all night. We were to start at seven. I said, "I don't get it." He said he's been up all night with a headache and now his sleep patterns are off! I actually laughed out loud but I said, ok, just take the day off. 

This is nothing to be proud of but good lord, some of the "conditions" I used to work in back in the day! It may not have been smart but it sure wasn't candya$$ either.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

oldpaintdoc said:


> As an employee I don't owe my employer an explanation of why I won't be in today.


You lost me at the first line. A good employee (responsible, mature and cares about his company's well being) will understand what his absence can mean and give enough warning to minimize any negative effect caused by his not being there. 

Sending a text a half hour before they are supposed to be at work is what kids do. Not showing up for any other reason than personal emergency, death or legitimate illness is weak. If a worker is burned out I can certainly appreciate that. You don't decide that on Monday morning.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I was pretty good with coming up with good excuse back in the day. If I was showing up late I would stop just before getting to the job, get out and open the hood, rub some grease on my face and hands. Then when I show up I said I had car problems . Also one time, I was hung over pretty bad and called my boss up telling him I think I got syphilis on Saturday Night due to picking up this nasty lady at the club. He was really nice and told me to do what ever I needed to do to get it taken care of.

I think the trick is to come up with some unique excuses. The old I'm not feeling good does not really cut it even though it's most likely the truth.

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ken,

i think we all will agree that contacting the employer moments before work is supposed to start about an absence has a strong possibility of irresponsibility (unless his vehicle just ended up at the bottom of an embankment, or he got attacked by a pitbull on the way out of Starbucks), but I did not read in the OP any time frame. I just saw a complaint about the method of notification.

If I woke up at 3 AM puking my guts out,I am sure as hell NOT going to call anyone at that hour to share my misery. Nor would I want to rely on any method that will wake me up when I felt the boss was awake and able to answer his phone. I would consider texting to be the most responsible method. It allows the business owner to know what is happening at HIS earliest convenience.

Times are changing. Texting is an invaluable and acceptable tool for business communication. I did not believe that just three years ago. I now do embrace this tool.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

daArch said:


> Although employees do have responsibilities to the job, I fear that employers have more responsibilities to more people, and they are compensated accordingly, if they run their business correctly.
> 
> I was going to start a new post, but I thought this was kinda still on topic.
> 
> ...


I think there will always be conflict any time an owner of a small business has to contend with compensation for an employee. Particularly if the owner determines that his or her own earnings, in comparison to the hourly rate of their employee, should be more. And why not. Its their business after all.

I think this is why a lot of painters like to run a very small, or even solo operation. Their efforts can be focused more on completing a quality job without the time constraints placed on them to meet an hourly rate. There's no one but themselves to compare to. So what if you went over your estimated hours and now your $50.00 an hour earnings looks more like $25.00 per hour. You've provided the product you promised and knew you could deliver.

Assuming employees is a huge responsibility that isn't without risks, stress, and conflict. That's human nature.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

oldpaintdoc said:


> As an employee I don't owe my employer an explanation of why I won't be in today.
> 
> The only thing I owe my employer is an honest days work for an honest days pay.
> 
> ...


Instant termination period.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> Instant termination period.


For sure.

You do know that an employee can terminate an employer also.

Employers are getting to be a dime a dozen.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

oldpaintdoc said:


> For sure.
> 
> You do know that an employee can terminate an employer also.
> 
> Employers are getting to be a dime a dozen.


Ha!..


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

what would u rather have a hung over/sick winy painter who cannot call in sick without losing his job hurting himself on the job ( falling down a elevater shaft), killing the work of the others or have said painter at home and not pay him. i agree that texting is the only way some people will "talk" to you, but really make the call out of respect for the company, but hey it is easier to text then talk.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

If the person is really flaky always calling in, I'd say yes consider letting them go, but if they are always working hard at work and you see that they push to be at work and feel bad about not coming in then just let that person rest and leave it at that. Everyone gets sick here and there. 

I left my last employer because I slipped and hurt my back and couldn't move for a week . Apparently I just wanted a week off work so I purposely slipped and injured myself... First time not being able to come in 4 years. That week was super fun! I'm glad I didn't just use up my vacation pay........😐


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

madochio said:


> what would u rather have a hung over/sick winy painter who cannot call in sick without losing his job hurting himself on the job ( falling down a elevater shaft), killing the work of the others or have said painter at home and not pay him. i agree that texting is the only way some people will "talk" to you, but really make the call out of respect for the company, but hey it is easier to text then talk.


Does it really have to be one way or the other or are we still allowed to act like men in this day and age?

How about, and I'm just spitballing here, even though we're sick or even hung over, we show up on time, do the job we're paid to do, and maybe even smile while we do it? 

If you're an employee and you're truly sick then, by all means, take a day off. But if you have a headache, the sniffles, you were up all night brawling with your old lady, or your sleep patterns are off . . . grow up, man up and get your arse to work!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I saw what my old boss of 15 yrs went through with help and said to myself I will not let that happen to me, I can be an a$$ I guess, but sorry if you get drunk weekdays or Sunday night knowing you have to work the next day that is no excuse, I grew up with an alcoholic father and now have other family and all they care about is drinking their life away instead of working. 
When we do hire help which is not often we expect them to be on time, not get drunk the night before and be useless the next day I will tell them this isn't going to work, pay them and move on. I was taught at a young age be a few minutes early for work sorry but if your employee want to keep their jobs then they will be on time or go find some one else to work for.
I understand people wait until the boss is awake to call in, I am up at 5am every day 7 days a week and a call at 6:45 doesn't cut the cake with me. I am not going to accept a text as a call in, call or don't bother coming back. I know I am an a$$ but I do not put up with any bs from employees. We pay them good give us the respect we deserve for employing you. My 2 rules I enforce, be on time, CALL in sick. If they need a day off I am fine with that give me a couple days notice it's simple.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

daArch said:


> Ken,
> 
> i think we all will agree that contacting the employer moments before work is supposed to start about an absence has a strong possibility of irresponsibility (unless his vehicle just ended up at the bottom of an embankment, or he got attacked by a pitbull on the way out of Starbucks), but I did not read in the OP any time frame. I just saw a complaint about the method of notification.
> 
> ...


I agree and in that scenario (up puking at 3 am) that's a legitimate illness that is not going to right itself by 8 am. I am fine with a text at 6 am and have gotten them from responsible employees. I don't judge anyone because I have to take people at face value. If you say you are sick, you are sick and deserve time to get well. This post was titled "I don't like to hear this on Monday mornings" and that is what irresponsible people often do.. decide they need a three day weekend and because they are too afraid to lie and have it show in their voice. They will text or get a girlfriend to call in for them.

In the ten years I have known my wife she has taken off last minute from work once when she walked out the door and fell on ice and had to go to the ER. She has gone to work with headaches, no sleep, cramps, wrenched back, head colds and many other things that would make a weaker character call out sick. She won't even take off from work without giving them less than 3 weeks notice for an impromptu getaway. When she does agree to use eight of her hundreds of vacation/comp hours, she makes sure she arranges for someone to cover her. THAT is a responsible employee. Maybe I am a jerk but I am hardcore when it comes to personal responsibility.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Contractors that carry that employee mentality that they can do what they want, when they want are the ones who give contractors a bad name. They are the ones that drag out jobs, reschedule them and just don't show. I'm not singling anyone out but we've all dealt with them.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I will say this: I do not want sick employees on a jobsite. I do not want it to spread to homeowners or other employees. It is unprofessional and rude to others.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Interesting topic. The employee sent a text saying he/she was sick. If a text is a normal form of communication between them I see no problem with the form of communication, if a text is not normal then it makes the employee look like he did not want to have a direct conversation. 

Sure it sucks and yes it throws off the day but stuff happens. Firing the employee over one sick call imo is a bit over the top. People should be allowed a sick day without fear of losing their job. Now if this is not an isolated occurrence then that is a whole different issue but the OP failed to mention what type of employee the person is, rather instead implied that the he/she was being deceptive. 

Now as business owners we are suspicious because we have heard most of the excuses before, I say most because I never had Pat's syphilis story used on me before. I too instantly thought that a Monday morning sickness is a suspect situation but if it is a dependable employee face value has to be considered, plus there are variables that only the OP can consider, such as the overall value of the employee. If the employee is not as dependable as he/she should be or does not perform as well as he/she should be then these are reasons to determine termination, or to give the rest of the week off. 

I think that yes an employee should be invested into the company but it is a two way street, if the employee is well taken care of and feels part of the team then he/her should be more than a mindless brush slinger and will want to prove and secure his/her position within the business.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

You guys that do not agree with the way I think are not a$$es or jerks.

That is just the way you work and that is cool.

This big marble we live on takes all kinds to keep spinning in circles.

And man am I glad we are all different because if we were all like me we would be in "BIG" trouble.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Frankly, I think the attitude from most painters is, a painting contractor is nothing more then a disgruntled employee who finally got fed up with being told what to do from his former employer. So, being that it really didn't require no special talent to become a "painting contractor" other then a few flimsy tests, a contractor is born. Now they have a business name, and are in a position to tell others what to do with a self rightous indignation that they think deserves some sort of respect. And then wonder why the look on their employee's face begs for them to "Blow me!"


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

i had a painter about 10 years ago call in saying his van was stolen overnight from his driveway, you could hear in his voice how upset he was, all his tools were in his van

so he call the police to report it and when the law shows up he tell them it's a blue van with ladders racks on top, the cops says wait a minute come with me and walks outside and points 2 doors down and ask is that your van?

turns out the painter was so drunk the night before he parked it at his friends house.
True story :yes:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Frankly, I think the attitude from most painters is, a painting contractor is nothing more then a disgruntled employee who finally got fed up with being told what to do from his former employer. So It really didn't require no special talent to become a "painting contractor" other then a few flimsy tests. Now they have a business name, and are in a position to tell others what to do with a self rightous indignanation that they think deserves some sort of respect. And then wonder why the look on your employee's face begs for you to "Blow me!"


Yep, I agree - I see some in this thread who are playing business man. Then there are those in this thread who get it and are most likely team players. Instead of barking orders maybe they ask. "It's the same thing". Being a leader and a boss to me are two different things. Bosses get fooked by the employees every chance they can. Leaders can walk away and do other stuff stress free.

Bosses who think they pay good and the fact that the employee is lucky to be employed are not leaders. 

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

GMack said:


> Some guys are just beautiful. I had a guy once call me at about six in the morning to tell me he'd be late for work because he'd been up all night. We were to start at seven. I said, "I don't get it." He said he's been up all night with a headache and now his sleep patterns are off! I actually laughed out loud but I said, ok, just take the day off.
> 
> This is nothing to be proud of but good lord, some of the "conditions" I used to work in back in the day! It may not have been smart but it sure wasn't candya$$ either.


I think I remember that. :thumbup:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i told my boss i was going to Europe an needed 8 days off....he bitched but agreed. about a month before i left for Europe a guy smashed a beer mug over my face at a bar 50 some stiches. the folowing day i called my boss an told him i just got out of the hospital an needed a few days off so the slices could heal. he freak out an said an i quote ''your getting 8 days in a month??'' he hung up on me which i knew meant that i was getting a time out. he called me a week later an told me when hed be picking me up... hard core old school dude an i have no regrets working for him. made me the painter i am today..........when i went back to work first thing in the morning he looked at my face an kinda let me know that he knew i wasnt playin but stopped short of comming out an saying it


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I think I remember that. :thumbup:


Yep! He was usually good for a laugh, wasn't he? Then there was the day he left early and abruptly after crapping his pants on the job. Oh the memories :whistling2:

I should have been more understanding and supportive with him. I mean, work isn't everything, right?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

GMack said:


> Some guys are just beautiful. I had a guy once call me at about six in the morning to tell me he'd be late for work because he'd been up all night. We were to start at seven. I said, "I don't get it." He said he's been up all night with a headache and now his sleep patterns are off! I actually laughed out loud but I said, ok, just take the day off.
> 
> This is nothing to be proud of but good lord, some of the "conditions" I used to work in back in the day! It may not have been smart but it sure wasn't candya$$ either.





GMack said:


> Yep! He was usually good for a laugh, wasn't he? Then there was the day he left early and abruptly after crapping his pants on the job. Oh the memories :whistling2:
> 
> I should have been more understanding and supportive with him. I mean, work isn't everything, right?



If you let your guys go to the porta let, they wouldn't be turtle heading all the time. :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

GMack said:


> Yep! He was usually good for a laugh, wasn't he? Then there was the day he left early and abruptly after crapping his pants on the job. Oh the memories :whistling2:


Sounds legit. If I ever crap my pants on a jobsite I am leaving too.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Sounds legit. If I ever crap my pants on a jobsite I am leaving too.


Fear of it prevents me from wearing whites on jobs.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Sounds legit. If I ever crap my pants on a jobsite I am leaving too.


No excuse! I always carry an extra pair of drawers with me.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Fear of it prevents me from wearing whites on jobs.


Fear is a powerful tool.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

CApainter said:


> No excuse! I always carry an extra pair of drawers with me.


My wife would be suspect of alleged affairs if I carried extra drawers in my work van.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Fear is a powerful tool.


We've done it again. Taken a perfectly good topic and reduced it to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> If you let your guys go to the porta let, they wouldn't be turtle heading all the time. :jester:


I actually solved that problem; got them each a Stadium Buddy this year for their Christmas bonuses. Nobody even said thank you but production is up!:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> We've done it again. Taken a perfectly good topic and reduced it to the lowest common denominator.


I thought we were suppose to simplify in the threads.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Sounds legit. If I ever crap my pants on a jobsite I am leaving too.


Oh it was legit. :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

GMack said:


> Oh it was legit. :whistling2:


He must of been a real candyass, you had a box of rags in the van and hose outside didn't you?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> My wife would be suspect of alleged affairs if I carried extra drawers in my work van.


 

especally since you work with all dudes :whistling2:


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

A guy who worked with me intermittently each summer got to the point where every morning, he'd text, "Will be there in 5." Of course, it was when it was already time to be there. He wasn't my "employee" so I couldn't fire him, will not be looking him up in the future.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Ole34 said:


> especally since you work with all dudes :whistling2:


lol Dufas


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> He must of been a real candyass, you had a box of rags in the van and hose outside didn't you?


Of course. Everything was provided but he still split. He was very selfish. Needless to say, I fired him for that.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

most people don't **** their paints unless they have a disease like colitis, then they really cant help it


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Dave Mac said:


> most people don't **** their paints unless they have a disease like colitis, then they really cant help it


I used to work for a man that about made me **** my pants every payday.....not in a good way!:no:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> most people don't **** their paints unless they have a disease like colitis, then they really cant help it


I think he pooped his pants on purpose to get out of work.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

"Poop Talk", this place has come a long way.


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

I agree that if you are sick and it's contagious, stay away from me and my healthy employees! The worst is showing up at scheduled job to find clients are all home sick. Then after 3 days your whole crew gets it! snap!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I remember the first time I had the hershey squirts. I was home sick - about 3rd grade or so. I felt a great "air biscuit" needing to be let free, I squeezed appropriately....

boy was I surprised.

If I was employed then, I may have called in sick . . . maybe not, being eager to share my new discovery about how my bowels can dis-function.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am sure Repaintpro is going to love how the thread shifted.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I am sure Repaintpro is going to love how the thread shifted.


I had to read that twice


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

"Never trust a fart.", should go in Steve's _"Old Guy's Pain Thread"_, cause' doing so can sometimes be a pain in the ...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> I had to read that twice


In hindsight I should of said... I think Rentpro's thread crapped out.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I must say I do hate it when I park the van in Boston for an estimate and have to pee like a racehorse.

I made my own "Stadium Buddy". A gallon bottle with the top front cut out to act like a urinal. 

Or in a strange home and the daughter just walked into the (only) bathroom for a typical teen morning makeover (hour long). Cut cups weren't made only for paint.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> I am sure Repaintpro is going to love how the thread shifted.


Its gone down the toilet for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

G'day Steve 

With Australia Day this Saturday I think you may get some sick workers on Friday


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> G'day Steve
> 
> With Australia Day this Saturday I think you may get some sick workers on Friday



I hope not Ben. I think most people won't start celebrating till Friday night so it should leave me in the clear.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

It's 5:45 am here on the east coast.....just got a text....I'm afraid to check it.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Repaintpro said:


> I hope not Ben. I think most people won't start celebrating till Friday night so it should leave me in the clear.


Monday is a public holiday ? So that means they wont be in on tuesday either : p


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep Monday..........to me it seems stupid that we have a holiday on Monday. Australia Day is Saturday. Let the holiday fall then :thumbup:


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

Romanski said:


> Yes, I am an employee, but I'm also a crew leader. So everything that is supposed to get done, whether people are there are not falls on my shoulders.
> 
> I also realize people get sick. And if it's even a question if you should fire a guy for calling in sick one day, sounds like there are more problems than just that with your employee.
> 
> What I was mostly trying to say, is that it's a damn shame that the construction world is that tight on money, people can't get sick.


 I believe there are very few employees in the painting/construction industry. Most are 1099 subs evn if they work by the hour for a guy every day or on and off. They don't get any benefits. That's why if they are sick of work and want a dayoff they take it. My brother has a guy in his 40's that has helped him off and on for 4 years. Some days he's good others not so much. The more work you give em then they want to start taking bs days off. When things dry up and they sit for a while they come back a little more eager and less of a jackoff. The problem is there are too many guysin the industry looking for work. Everybody is a conctractor now legit or not. If I posted an ad on Craig'sd list looking for help, my phone would ring off the hook. 
I am a one man show and I only need help on occasion for big jobs. I usually pay a friend of mine or my brother top wages to help me out. You get these guys who are hungry and take them on for a bit and they want you to be their Daddy and keep them. When I told a guy who was helping me temporarily for 2 weeks that the job was done he got upset like I fired him. lmao. He said he was counting on hours the following week for a weekend vacation he had planned with his family. The dude was out of work for a while and they were having trouble paying the mortgage! I'd rather work with people who have 40k in the bank and are going to work to get the job done not for a shoestring paycheck.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> I believe there are very few employees in the painting/construction industry. Most are 1099 subs evn if they work by the hour for a guy every day or on and off. They don't get any benefits. That's why if they are sick of work and want a dayoff they take it. My brother has a guy in his 40's that has helped him off and on for 4 years. Some days he's good others not so much. The more work you give em then they want to start taking bs days off. When things dry up and they sit for a while they come back a little more eager and less of a jackoff. The problem is there are too many guysin the industry looking for work. Everybody is a conctractor now legit or not. If I posted an ad on Craig'sd list looking for help, my phone would ring off the hook.
> I am a one man show and I only need help on occasion for big jobs. I usually pay a friend of mine or my brother top wages to help me out. You get these guys who are hungry and take them on for a bit and they want you to be their Daddy and keep them. When I told a guy who was helping me temporarily for 2 weeks that the job was done he got upset like I fired him. lmao. He said he was counting on hours the following week for a weekend vacation he had planned with his family. The dude was out of work for a while and they were having trouble paying the mortgage! I'd rather work with people who have 40k in the bank and are going to work to get the job done not for a shoestring paycheck.


Add to the craigslist ad that you're looking for help with 40k already in the bank. That should limit the number of calls.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

oldpaintdoc said:


> As an employee I don't owe my employer an explanation of why I won't be in today.
> 
> The only thing I owe my employer is an honest days work for an honest days pay.
> 
> ...


 Ain't it great to be your own boss. This is why when guys who work for others get a few good side jobs lined up and have an attitude they want to go it alone.. until those jobs peter out. I've seen a lot of bad employees like that. I personally have never minded working others when I was younger. I was in the US Navy too. Taking orders comes natural. I always found it easy to do what I was tod. Some guys suck at taking orders and always want to do it their way.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

caulktheline said:


> Add to the craigslist ad that you're looking for help with 40k already in the bank. That should limit the number of calls.


 Sure it will. Just blows my mind when I meet grown adults with or without families(doesn't even matter) who don't have a pot to piss in but they have to have an iphone.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> I believe there are very few employees in the painting/construction industry. Most are 1099 subs evn if they work by the hour for a guy every day or on and off. They don't get any benefits. That's why if they are sick of work and want a dayoff they take it. My brother has a guy in his 40's that has helped him off and on for 4 years. Some days he's good others not so much. The more work you give em then they want to start taking bs days off. When things dry up and they sit for a while they come back a little more eager and less of a jackoff. The problem is there are too many guysin the industry looking for work. Everybody is a conctractor now legit or not. If I posted an ad on Craig'sd list looking for help, my phone would ring off the hook.
> I am a one man show and I only need help on occasion for big jobs. I usually pay a friend of mine or my brother top wages to help me out. You get these guys who are hungry and take them on for a bit and they want you to be their Daddy and keep them. When I told a guy who was helping me temporarily for 2 weeks that the job was done he got upset like I fired him. lmao. He said he was counting on hours the following week for a weekend vacation he had planned with his family. The dude was out of work for a while and they were having trouble paying the mortgage! I'd rather work with people who have 40k in the bank and are going to work to get the job done not for a shoestring paycheck.


Good insight.

From what I can tell after observing some painting contractors I know who pay "helpers" under the table, they don't have "employees" any more then they have "clients". But employees and clients sounds so much more sophisticated then helper and customer.

And obviously this doesn't apply to all painting contractors, but being one of the easiest start up businesses [another term that's over used IMO, but sounds real sexy] in the building industry, you sure see this a lot.

Oh, and I love how ex employees who become "business owners" are suddenly self proclaimed entrepreneurs. As if they were any different then the other Joe Shmoe's.


----------



## PainterTommy (Nov 20, 2012)

CApainter said:


> Oh, and I love how ex employees who become "business owners" are suddenly self proclaimed entrepreneurs. As if they were any different then the other Joe Shmoe's.


I agree with you 100% on this one.....they all started somewhere. I started not too long ago, and I branch out when I can, but entrepreneur-ness? No. I didn't create the market....I just took advantage of it.


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> I remember the first time I had the hershey squirts. I was home sick - about 3rd grade or so. *I felt a great "air biscuit" needing to be let free, I squeezed appropriately....*
> 
> boy was I surprised.
> 
> If I was employed then, I may have called in sick . . . maybe not, being eager to share my new discovery about how my bowels can dis-function.


*That's called a Roker.*


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

How many of you that are commenting on this thread supply company shirts? Have advertising? Own logo'd vans/trucks? Pay on average 15+ an hour? Benefits? Are your employees callling/texting out of an hourly, or banging out of a job? Is this a mutually beneficial relationship? 

There is certainly a difference between demanding respect, and commanding respect. Noone is entitled. It's earned.

There are many things I don't like to hear on a Monday morning. C'est la vie. Think like a human speaking to a human. 

I'm sorry to cause waves, but this has had me thinking for a few days now.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Csheils said:


> How many of you that are commenting on this thread supply company shirts? Have advertising? Own logo'd vans/trucks? Pay on average 15+ an hour? Benefits? Are your employees callling/texting out of an hourly, or banging out of a job? Is this a mutually beneficial relationship


We supply everything except pants socks and underwear. Shirts, hats, sweatshirts, even a ride if they don't have a car, no bennies as we hire as needed per job usually a week or less. We supply all tools all we need is a body that is willing to work no come up with reasons why they can't come to work, this is why prefer a phone call.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

What is the difference if you have 20 employees, a payroll company, and an HR manager or if you hire a guy on a two week basis and pay him under the table? When a person says "I agree" to someone that is going to be paying them for a day's work, they have an obligation to show up. If they cannot show up, they make sure that they are the only one that is losing out on wages. This isn't about working class versus employing class or other sideline diversions. Its about being responsible. I understand there are way too many variables and circumstances to consider in one thread as to whether an absence is valid. From my perspective, I am talking about the chronic cases.. last minute callouts and continued absence.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi guys..........the reason I had no phone call was because the worker had no credit on his phone to make a call, but he could make a text.

I did not call him back as I had other things to do that morning. 

The next day at work I said good morning how are you..........he said "great mate all good" so I left it at that. 

I think I had too many roads to go down with questions so I thought best to let it rest.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> What is the difference if you have 20 employees, a payroll company, and an HR manager or if you hire a guy on a two week basis and pay him under the table? When a person says "I agree" to someone that is going to be paying them for a day's work, they have an obligation to show up. If they cannot show up, they make sure that they are the only one that is losing out on wages. This isn't about working class versus employing class or other sideline diversions. Its about being responsible. I understand there are way too many variables and circumstances to consider in one thread as to whether an absence is valid. From my perspective, I am talking about the chronic cases.. last minute callouts and continued absence.


Ken,

I do agree with your calls for personal responsibility and I also agree that, if employer and employee agree to a day's work for a day's pay, they each have a responsibility to deliver on their promises regardless of some peripherals. 

I do feel, though, that the longer the employee/employer relationship, the more you owe one another. If I hire a "helper" for a day or a job, I expect him or her to show up and do what needs doing just like he or she can expect to get paid when the job's done. Past that, I don't feel much responsibility. 

I think long-time employer/employee relationships are on another level. I think a long time employee owes me more than a day's work for a day's pay. They should be thinking of the general health of the company as they make all their little decisions throughout the day. Likewise, I need to have great respect for the fact that I'm making a living off of their sweat and labor. I owe them the best job conditions I can muster, I owe them realistic expectations on production/quality and owe it to them to do everything in my power to keep them employed year-round full time. 

Not sure if I've done the best job getting that across but I guess I'm just saying that, IMO, there are different levels of commitment in employer/employee relationships.

Just an edit here: I don't think length of relationship is the only factor but it does mean a lot.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't like to depend on this on Monday mornings.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't think a contractor can fire or terminate someone they're cashin out by the day. Maybe it is semantics I think the contractor can 'not use' that person but they cannot fire or terminate them. And truth be known if the guy you're cashin out for a one to two week jjob is a no show for a day, one fifth to one tenth of his anticipated term of employment, I think he decided to 'not use' you.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

When I started reading this thread it made me feel like it was me all over again last year.

It seems there's not a lot of guys with a full commitment and work ethics, I had onee cancer guy working for me that infected the rest of them and then when I tried to stop it, it was too late so in order for me to come back, the decision was made, f.. every single one of them.

Now I have no problem getting rid of people that lack of commitment.

Something I learn from a buddy of mine that has a construction company when he knew what I was going through: "You can teach somebody how to paint and do a good job up to your standards but you can't teach them work ethics and good morals"


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Csheils said:


> I'm sorry to cause waves, but this has had me thinking for a few days now.


thanks for rocking the boat :thumbup: 

respectful ideas, whether mainstream or rouge wave are welcome:thumbup1:


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

AztecPainting said:


> When I started reading this thread it made me feel like it was me all over again last year.
> 
> It seems there's not a lot of guys with a full commitment and work ethics, I had onee cancer guy working for me that infected the rest of them and then when I tried to stop it, it was too late so in order for me to come back, the decision was made, f.. every single one of them.
> 
> ...


 I hear that bro. Work ethic and morals are a learned behavoir. It's hard to teach an old dog new tricks. 
I used to fish with a guy who I met through another friend. As much as he taught me about fishing, He was a total butthead, white trash littlerbug and theif who would leave his trash behind or deepsix a beerbottle and say"crayfish need a home". It's how he was raised. Needless to say I heard he went to jail stealing copper, cutting lines out of powerplant substations until one guy got fried.LMAO. Unfortanetly a lot of this type end up in the construction field due to lack of education,etc. It's hard to find the clean cut good guys that actually like doing this stuff vs the lazy paycheck to paycheck dopers and alcoholic bs'ers who just want to get 3 months in so the can collect for six.
I must say some of the dopers and drunks will break their back as long as you keep em paid but eventually they let you hangin' on a Monday morning. The Monday after the Super Bowl coming up is always a good time for that call, almost expected.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

My opinion:

Employees only, subs are a different story.
If this was a person that does this repeatedly and trust is the issue,
I think we all know the answer.
If someone is sick, just tired, burned out or even has a bad day,
I would absolutely give them the day off with pay depending on circumstances.
It depends who it is, and what the reason is.
Happy to say I have a perfect record on requests for time off granted.
And they were all types of requests.

The most recent one:



> I need to take my hedgehog to the vet. He is getting too fat
> because his toe is infected and he can't run.


Request granted!

Monday morning calling in sick because of "stomach problems", "couldn't sleep all night", 
"vomiting all night" is very predictable, heard it all 
and it's only some people that do that on a regular basis.
That is not a request for time off and 90% of the time it is bogus.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

G'day Steve 


With Australia Day tomorrow or our stupid Goverment wanting to change it to citizens Day ??? Can't change 
Australia Day

anyway being Australia Day tomorrow any sick workers call in sick today lol

What a joke Citizens Day


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

No mate all good. I cant wait till Tuesday :no:

Should be about your first day back to Ben? :thumbsup:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Repaintpro said:


> No mate all good. I cant wait till Tuesday :no:
> 
> Should be about your first day back to Ben? :thumbsup:


G'day Steve 

Yeah six weeks nearly off can't wait to go back 4th feb 

I have been working on sat & Sundays though over the six weeks to keep some $$$$ coming in 
One old place for an old guy over three weekends two bedrooms lounge room hallway 

Then today just two bedrooms walls only 

Mate hope Tuesday isn't an extended weekend for your crew lol


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

You didn't think I could have six weeks of without painting firstly the extra money is always good 


Then bloody hell I think it's easier at work than being a home Daddy 

Still it has been great spending some time with my kids : )


----------



## PainterTommy (Nov 20, 2012)

I go to work no matter what. If I'm too sick to stay, that's another matter. I simply put forth the effort because I am 33% of the company's payroll, oversee certain subs (although I have only 18 months experience painting, I simply maintain that they work without issue) and I care deeply about my work, the company I work for, and our main client. If my boss makes me go home, okay, but I will get up and go in regardless. If I didn't sleep well, or overindulged in extracurricular activities, that's my own fault therefore I get out my brush and paint. That's just me.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> Something I learn from a buddy of mine that has a construction company when he knew what I was going through: "You can teach somebody how to paint and do a good job up to your standards but you can't teach them work ethics and good morals"


Exactly. For years I've been saying, "Give me someone who knows how to work, I'll teach them how to paint." The employees that were the best, and worked for us for 10 years or more, have been total greenhorns as far as painting was concerned. In fact, we finally got to the point where we won't hire "experienced painters". We've found that it's easier to start with a blank slate than it is to spend months trying to break years of bad habits.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Gough said:


> Exactly. For years I've been saying, "Give me someone who knows how to work, I'll teach them how to paint." The employees that were the best, and worked for us for 10 years or more, have been total greenhorns as far as painting was concerned. In fact, we finally got to the point where we won't hire "experienced painters". We've found that it's easier to start with a blank slate than it is to spend months trying to break years of bad habits.


Makes a lot of sense to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## hatt (Mar 12, 2012)

It seems we have some questionable businesses complaining about questionable workers. What do you expect when you pay under the table, no job security, no benefits, etc? Hard to expect loyalty when you have little to nothing invested in the worker.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

hatt said:


> It seems we have some questionable businesses complaining about questionable workers. What do you expect when you pay under the table, no job security, no benefits, etc? Hard to expect loyalty when you have little to nothing invested in the worker.


 Paying under the table,meaning keeping it under your hatt?:whistling2:


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Afew years ago before I started my business,I had a guy tell me he had ---ped his pants and had to go home,so after running all day trying to make up for him being gone and working 2 hours overtime I take off home.

Decided to stop at Home Depot for something and lo and behold,none other then Mister Poopypants himself,in the same work pants he had on that morning no less,comes walking out of the store with some fencing material.

I just happened to be on the phone with the Boss right then,telling him about the day and where I ended up and there he was,I told him

Hey,guess whos walking out of HD and towrds me right now with fence lumber,he knew allready,said dont worry about it,that guy will get rid of himself within two weeks.

The guy walked right at me,saw me,got this sheepish grin on his face like he thought he was cute or something,begged me not to tell the Boss,I played up to him told him not to worry,I wont tell.hahaha

I think it was within two weeks he was gone,went to jail on a warrant or beatup his GF or something,it's amazing what kind of losers this trade gets for workers.

Makes me feel dirty,like I been scraping loose paint of a fascia board all day..er,wait?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

propainterJ said:


> I just happened to be on the phone with the Boss right then,telling him about the day and where I ended up and there he was,I told him
> 
> Hey,guess whos walking out of HD and towrds me right now with fence lumber,he knew allready,said dont worry about it,that guy will get rid of himself within two weeks.


Did your boss call you a tattletale?


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

No he didnt

This guy had aa history,he was the subject of many conversations between myself and the Owner

When I called to tell him what the guy said that morning we had a good laugh about it at the time

Call me a tattletail,whatever,I worked with the guy for 16 years,we were speaking more as friends then Employer/Employee by then


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Snitch....


Pat


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

I guess I'm a snitch.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

propainterJ said:


> I guess I'm a snitch.


Just messing around with ya. Sounds like the guy was a freaking clown.

Pat


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I was just messing (more or less) too.

unfortunately, the name "tattletale" has lost most of its negative connotations nowadays.

I know and see this firsthand, because when I threaten my granddaughters with being called a "tattletale", I typically receive an "I don't care", or "so what" reply.

This lack of concern I believe can be blamed on our school systems. What began with "it's ok to tell your teacher if little Timmy has a bomb in his backpack or a gun in his locker"... has with time evolved to also include "it's ok to tell if he wiped a booger on the blackboard".

I best stop there, before I get this entire thread moved to the PZ.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

propainterJ said:


> Afew years ago before I started my business,I had a guy tell me he had ---ped his pants and had to go home,so after running all day trying to make up for him being gone and working 2 hours overtime I take off home.
> 
> Decided to stop at Home Depot for something and lo and behold,none other then Mister Poopypants himself,in the same work pants he had on that morning no less,comes walking out of the store with some fencing material.
> 
> ...


 He pooped out on you!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I was just messing (more or less) too.
> 
> unfortunately, the name "tattletale" has lost most of its negative connotations nowadays.
> 
> ...


Get with it Steve. It's, "Wiped a booger on the white board.," or, "Wiped a booger on the computer screen.", these days. Kids haven't changed, just their canvases.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I can envision a grade school bulletin board...right next to the cafeteria line...

on that bulletin board is a big gold star, and the words "I WAS A TATTLETALE TODAY"

..under that, are pictures of little smiling-faced rugrats.

Blame the teachers

Blame yourself, RH

Blame yourself


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I can envision a grade school bulletin board...right next to the cafeteria line...
> 
> on that bulletin board is a big gold star, and the words "I WAS A TATTLETALE TODAY"
> 
> ...


The only time I ever wanted to know about something was if actual physical harm was involved. Otherwise, my first response to a kid who was tattling was, "And how does that affect you?", or, "Okay, show me your injury." That usually put a stop to 90% of it.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

researchhound said:


> The only time I ever wanted to know about something was if actual physical harm was involved. Otherwise, my first response to a kid who was tattling was, "And how does that affect you?"


If IIIIIIIIIII was a teacher...I'da said:

"Do you know if you grow up and go to prison, tattletaling on someone could get you shanked in the exercise yard?"

..then I'da made little stabbing and slashing motions at him...in case he didn't know what "shanked" meant.

Prolly best I turned out to be a painter.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Not to hijack a great thread, but I heard this morning that my surgery was postponed to March 11. I did not want to hear that


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> Not to hijack a great thread, but I heard this morning that my surgery was postponed to March 11. I did not want to hear that


 Sorry dawg you!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> Not to hijack a great thread, but I heard this morning that my surgery was postponed to March 11. I did not want to hear that


Sorry to hear about that SD. When you have something like that scheduled you just want to get it over with so you can start the recovery process.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> Not to hijack a great thread, but I heard this morning that my surgery was postponed to March 11. I did not want to hear that


That's too bad, SD.

as long as we're here, let's look at your hijack.

Way too blunt, IMHO 

A thread hijack should be subtle. You want the thread-reader to not realize the thread has been hijacked until he (or she) finishes the thread...

then and only then, he or her should ask themself "hey, what did this thread start out being about anyhow?"

Ideally, they would have to go back and re-read to be able to discover when and where the actual hijack took place...but by then it's too late.

..because they've already been dooped into reading your crap (and possibly twice)!

Good luck on you surgery. :thumbsup:


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQEeTTHOgTQ

This thread reminded me of this clip from the Ricky Gervais show.

DO NOT WATCH THIS IF SWEARING OFFENDS YOU. 

(I'll remove it if it breaks any forum rules)


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

hotwing7 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQEeTTHOgTQ
> 
> This thread reminded me of this clip from the Ricky Gervais show.
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Not all painters have mouths like sailors :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

hotwing7 said:


> Not all painters have mouths like sailors :whistling2:


 
all I have met do


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

That was funny as ell.


----------

